# Off Topic Mail!!! (All other cool mail Pics)



## boxerulez (13/10/16)

Ill start off with my second favourite type of mail. 







Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (13/10/16)

Ray Bans FTW  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (13/10/16)

Noooope.

Another set of Oakley Polarised Turbines. Black on Matt Black. Just collected them from the local store and I still have 500 bucks left on the warranty gift card.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (13/10/16)

boxerulez said:


> Noooope.
> 
> Another set of Oakley Polarised Turbines. Black on Matt Black. Just collected them from the local store and I still have 500 bucks left on the warranty gift card.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


Nice buy! If only the liquor store took Sunglasses Hut cards, you could spend that 500  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (13/10/16)

Lol yes.


I will keep it for the next pair. Just hrab a non polarised on special and that might bring the price down nicely.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Effjh (13/10/16)

I can't afford "Off Topic" mail since I started Vape Mailing.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Greyz (13/10/16)

Effjh said:


> I can't afford "Off Topic" mail since I started Vape Mailing.


Tapatalk needs a "Can Relate" button  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## blujeenz (13/10/16)

Frankly I havent found anything else that I want, like I want dual batt mods... not sour grapes either.


----------

